# Pre-cut Bands (sort of) from McMaster-Carr



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

McMaster-Carr sells #107 Latex Natural Rubber Bands. Out of the box, the rubber band is 7 inches by 5/8 inch with a measured thickness of 1/16 inch. A one pound box of 60 Rubber Bands costs $6.50 plus shipping.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#rubber-bands/=97wllp

If you do not want to spend the money and the effort to collect tools to cut your own bands out of bulk material, you can cut one end of the rubber band and have a 14 inch piece of tan latex rubber to work with that is 5/8 inch wide and rectangle cut (no taper).

Today, I made a butterfly style slingshot out of Birch plywood from Hobby Lobby and using 2 of the #107 Rubber Bands. Hobby Lobby also sells a leather strap that is 1 1/2 Inch wide, 42 inches long and 3/32 inch thick (I think $4.99). I did not tie one of the bands correctly and the constrictor knot came loose. Other than that one problem, I think I have a keeper.

Have a good day.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Great idea! I wonder how they shoot?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great information...I never noticed that ! Thanks a bunch !


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Let us know how they shoot. Sounds great


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Great idea! I wonder how they shoot?


I am 64 years old and I try to keep my shots within 20 to 30 meters. The band started out at 14 inches minus 4 inches for the tie, which leaves a 10 inch band. The 10 inches is a little 'soft' and I may shorten the band by 2 inches to 'stiffen' everything up. I can hit a tree limb, as though I was shooting at a squirel, but it is a soft hit.

A person could use the rubber band uncut, or even use 2 rubber bands to get the full length, but I will leave that condition to the younger or stronger members.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Duplicate post.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a good idea. I've looked for similar bands before but nothing was right. This looks ideal.


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

bbshooter said:


> McMaster-Carr sells #107 Latex Natural Rubber Bands. Out of the box, the rubber band is 7 inches by 5/8 inch with a measured thickness of 1/16 inch. A one pound box of 60 Rubber Bands costs $6.50 plus shipping.
> 
> http://www.mcmaster....r-bands/=97wllp
> 
> ...


THis is cool, I just put a set on a natural fork . A Friend found 2 107s in the trash today and gave them to me to try out. they are a bit long but I like the way they pull. I was searching Amazon for the 107s but they are pricey on shipping.
was going to post if any one else tried them, when I saw this post, thanks for the link.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I started with 107's when I could not find anything else in 1998. They are not very fast, but you can get them in a lot of places though. -- Tex


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i just got these today along with some other other sizes from mcmaster. they look good and as soon as i get some boardcuts done i'll see how they shoot. I've used 107's before but they were some generic rubber that is really stiff. looking forward to experimenting with the 107's and the other sizes i got...32's, 64's and another one.


----------

